# Rise of Legends (won't run multiplayer games)



## Evykei (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay so I installed the game just fine and I can play it on single player perfectly (had many matches against computers, there is no lag everything shows up, its fine)
but when I go on multiplayer it works for a little bit and this is what happens. 
I press "multiplayer" then "Local network" 
I have a hamachi account and have played several other games with my friends using it so we can connect with eachother (such as rise of nations, and diablo, it works perfectly)
So after I press lan i go into the screen I see my friends game I go in(perfectly) I click the checkmark to start the game and it goes but when the game starts (and it does start) I play it for 10-15 seconds then I get an error saying I was disconnected from my friends. We know its me bc I tried playing a game against everybody and its only with me that that error appears with. 
Plus when I make a game nobody can see it, but when anybody else makes a game I can see it. 
Does anyone have an idea what it could be?

I know its not my firewall
because I only have norton that's my only anti-virus program and I made norton understand 'hamachi' and 'rise of legends' as an exception and I trippled checked and it's set for allow. 
And my windows firewall is turned off because I already have the norton firewall up.
My computer runs single player just fine so its not exactly that it can't handle the game.

What could it be? @[email protected]


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSG!
Do you have ports open for Rise of Legends?


----------

